# Gait recognition tech can identify people even with their backs turned



## Jeffbert (Nov 29, 2018)

The era of privacy is just about over! what with cameras on smart phones, light posts, pcs, monitors, & other things, they can invade your privacy at will. The only thing stopping them is the law. See how long that lasts!  

Satellites can read the date on a coin (supposedly) & now this: 
Gait recognition tech can identify people even with their backs turned
_By Greg Synek on November 7, 2018, 10:18 AM_ 
It still cannot do it in real time, though; so a chance for a rebellion still exists.  But, not for long.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 29, 2018)

Time to start practicing your Silly Walking.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 29, 2018)

Technology that puts another few people out of a job. I've changed my gait for every crime I've committed in the past 10 years and haven't been caught yet. I wonder if this system could catch me?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Nov 30, 2018)

How could they miss those eyes?


----------



## Karn's Return (Nov 30, 2018)

Yay, yet another way for people to be spied upon by their governments. :|


But in all seriousness, there is a dark side to technology and this is really one of them, for reasons like Alex above stated, as well as abuse it could be subject to.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Dec 2, 2018)

There should be shoes appearing on the web soon which change your gait. The age of privacy ended a while ago. People voluntarily put billions of pictures up on the web for anyone to harvest. People are in pictures of others without even knowing those pictures were posted. The ancestry DNA programs don't have to sample everyone to get a good idea of what our DNA looks like, that is all done voluntarily. Since the results are used by others people should be paid for their DNA samples instead of paying to have it done. Any time our financial file which is compiled without our permission is used for any commercial purpose, we should be paid for the use of it, same way movie stars collect on the use of their images.


----------

